# GCRM Belfast - nk cells and recurrent miscarriage



## KITKAT2011 (Oct 8, 2011)

So I'm at GCRM and I must say they are brilliant.

I've had 5cp (3 with GCRM) we were working on the basis it was bad luck.

So I'm wondering if anyone has had any nk cell testing with GCRM. From looking at the website it seems they are not too sure it holds any answers and at the reviews I've had consultants haven't been too keen.

Or does anyone know where I can get the test in NI.

I don't actually know what to next.

Thanks x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sorry kit Kat ive no idea but when I had my initial consult in gcrm mr moohan mentioned the testing. I never ended up needing it. Just want to wish you the very best of luck x


----------



## leprechaun (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Kitkat2011, I am cycling at the moment with gcrm and have considered that if this cycle fails and we have good embryos etc and they don't implant then I might want to look into immune testing. I've never done ivf before but I had a very early mc 7 yrs ago and have been unable to get pregnant since. I suffer from hypothyroidism and pernicious anemia which a lot of the time together are auto immune related.
I hope that you can get some answers and hope that since gcrm do the testing then they would offer it to you. It's something I think I'd push for but I suppose that I'd take into consideration that they are the expexts not me. Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## WinterWillow (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello there,

I have just had the NK cell test done at GCRM Belfast. 

They are absolutely willing to do it. In fact, it was the consultant who brought it up at my last review appointment. Considering that both my attempts so far have failed after everything looked great, and that I've had several chemicals, he thought it made sense to rule out certain conditions before proceeding with further embryo transfers. The doctor did warn me, that NK cell issues are very rarely the culprit, so it was likely the results would be negative. I appreciated both being offered the option, and this disclosure. 

The NK cells test is a biopsy. It is done around day 20 of your cycle. It is expensive, and personally I found it extremely painful. It starts out like an embryo transfer; similar procedure and sensations. But at the end they take a snip from inside the uterus, which felt absolutely horrendous. 

The results take about a week, as I think they send the samples to a lab in Spain. I should have mine in a few days.

As far as whether NK cells are a real thing, I think the evidence is inconclusive and opinions are divided. Some respectable clinics do it and place importance on it; others  consider it a myth. GCRM Belfast seems kind of neutral. They are aware of it and willing to perform it, but not pushing it either. 

My take: It's an expensive, invasive, controversial test. But if you're experiencing recurrent implantation failures, chemical pregnancies, or early miscarriages, it may be worth considering. 

Hope this feedback is helpful.


----------



## Leogirl (Nov 13, 2016)

I didn't realise GCRM offered that testing! I've been researching this. Starting my next cycle of ICSI next month after a failed cycle in July. If I have healthy embryos transferred this time and it doesn't work I'll be wanting every test the best clinics have.


----------



## WinterWillow (Nov 8, 2016)

One correction to my earlier post: The results take more like 2+ weeks (only now got mine).
Best of luck to everyone.


----------

